# Raw Frozen Bones....not recreational bones after all : /



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Immediately after posting this I realized that I should have posted it in the nutrition section :rain::doggy:

So...for the longest time I have been in search of a raw bone that Luna can use and stay interested in as a recreational toy. Now I could care less if she eats a lot of bone etc but I have been looking for something that is durable, digestible and that keeps her interest. The only thing to date that keeps her occupied for 1hr+ is a super bully stick. Normal bully sticks take her 10-25 minutes. :rain::flush:

So here are my trials so far...

1) Raw Lamb bone (leg?)

Ahhhh ya, this was after 1 quarter of the Chicago Bears game. I took it away and refroze. This is only half the bone.



So then I though, "Let's do a beef knuckle!"...this thing was HUGE. Musta weighed 3lbs. TONS of gristle and tendon and fat etc..

Well this one took her a while longer but after about 1.5 hours, she had eaten 1/3rd of THE RAW KNUCKLE (bone n all).

My questions are....is this too much bone to consume in one sitting for a 100% kibble fed dog? No diarrhea to date but she had a big ole white bone turd this morning :doggy:up: and my second question is...I thought raw beef knuckles were considered one of the stronger(est) bones to give as RECREATIONAL BONES. I was under the assumption that recreational bones should not be consumed this quick. What am I missing? :snow::snap::hammer:

And disregard my carpet....it's getting torn up :doggy:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She looks great! As for recreational bones....well, the Prey Model raw people say anything weight bearing is bad...as they can break teeth. :/ 
The only bones I give my dogs are the ones in their raw meal. They destroy bones in minutes and Pyra once finished a whole knuckle in 15 min! So I totally understand your frustration with finding something that she won't destroy so fast... 

I feel kibble fed dogs NEED something to chew whereas raw fed dogs don't as that get to chew when they eat and it keeps their teeth clean. If kibble fed dogs don't chew something their teeth become gross and get tartar. 

If she is pooping fine, id say don't worry about anything....as for your quest to find an interesting chew that lasts...well keep us posted! Lol! 

My dogs like sheep horns but that is because that is all they get...otherwise I'd go broke trying to find something to last. And these do last....
Maybe just don't give her any of the ones she really likes for a whole week and then give her a horn or antler...
upruns::woof:up::cheers:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

What's a sheep horn?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

These! And they come in hard, medium and soft so that puppies can chew them too...and of course they come in different sizes...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh wow definitely gotta get this!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Goodness! Those beef knuckles I get from my butcher will (thankfully) last us. Few hours if I let them constantly chew them. But with how mine are we separate and give them theirs to have for an hour maybe and then they get put up. Sheba had a knuckle that lasted her a few days though back when she was the only dog. When she gets going she gets going. Mine take longer because they like to pull any left over meat off and eat it first, then chew I guess. Cain has barely made a dent in his lol. Ammo devours any raw bone we give him in minutes. He's got a marrow bone that had peanut butter in it that has lasted 5 months now I think. It's in his crate and he's crated typically 6 hours a day.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm surprised there's any lamb leg bone left at all. Ecko eats the whole thing. Lamb is softer then sheep. Because it's still a baby and the bones aren't as strong as they are when they're grown.
The knuckle bone, well, Ecko doesn't typically get rec bones, so I wouldn't know. Every now and then I give him a marrow bone. Those last awhile because the bone is much harder then what he normally eats. i don't let him have it unsupervised, or for more then 45 mins. I only give him those because the butcher gives them to me for free.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> She looks great! As for recreational bones....well, the Prey Model raw people say anything weight bearing is bad...as they can break teeth. :/
> The only bones I give my dogs are the ones in their raw meal. They destroy bones in minutes and Pyra once finished a whole knuckle in 15 min! So I totally understand your frustration with finding something that she won't destroy so fast...
> 
> I feel kibble fed dogs NEED something to chew whereas raw fed dogs don't as that get to chew when they eat and it keeps their teeth clean. If kibble fed dogs don't chew something their teeth become gross and get tartar.
> ...


Thanks Nadia. That was my assumption as well, that weight-bearing bones were bad bc of how dense they are etc. That is why I was soo surprised as to why it was soft enough for her to eat 1/3rd of it so quickly! I definitely agree with you about the kibble fed dogs needing recreational bones.

She has a half a dozen "sliced/1" thick" old raw marrow bones hanging around the house...periodically I will freeze some peanut butter in one. Now THOSE bones are recreational bones.....but ya, she's not interested in them unless they're stuffed :snow:...the little spoiled chit :roll:up:

And hahaha I JUST saw those large "Bully Horns" at petsmart 2 days ago and was gonna post up about em! Great minds think alike 

Are these safe, fully digestible and tummy friendly? I'm not sure if Luna will want anything to do with it but I guess there is only one way to find out! :doggy: (Photo below)





Cain's Mom said:


> Goodness! Those beef knuckles I get from my butcher will (thankfully) last us. Few hours if I let them constantly chew them. But with how mine are we separate and give them theirs to have for an hour maybe and then they get put up. Sheba had a knuckle that lasted her a few days though back when she was the only dog. When she gets going she gets going. Mine take longer because they like to pull any left over meat off and eat it first, then chew I guess. Cain has barely made a dent in his lol. Ammo devours any raw bone we give him in minutes. He's got a marrow bone that had peanut butter in it that has lasted 5 months now I think. It's in his crate and he's crated typically 6 hours a day.


Good to know thanks for the feedback!:roll: The first thing Luna did was tear all that gristle and fat off of the knuckle and MAN IS THERE A LOT. Then she started in on the bone itself...constant grinding noises for 30 minutes before I had had enough lol. I refroze it.



EckoMac said:


> I'm surprised there's any lamb leg bone left at all. Ecko eats the whole thing. Lamb is softer then sheep. Because it's still a baby and the bones aren't as strong as they are when they're grown.
> The knuckle bone, well, Ecko doesn't typically get rec bones, so I wouldn't know. Every now and then I give him a marrow bone. Those last awhile because the bone is much harder then what he normally eats. i don't let him have it unsupervised, or for more then 45 mins. I only give him those because the butcher gives them to me for free.


Thanks ya she would have devoured the whole bone if I hadn't a taken it away so quick. Now THAT was some rank smelling doo doo pie the next day :doggy::rain::flush:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep lol I just refreeze them until they're gone. Mine love their raw bones. But man ammo goes to town on them. 10 minutes and he's done. I didn't get him a knuckle last time but got him a pretty decent sized bone(they only had 2 knuckles) and it was done in 10. So I gotta get him knuckles for sure now lol. 

I haven't tried the horns yet. Thought about it but haven't bought any. Might try them out this weekend.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Yep lol I just refreeze them until they're gone. Mine love their raw bones. But man ammo goes to town on them. 10 minutes and he's done. I didn't get him a knuckle last time but got him a pretty decent sized bone(they only had 2 knuckles) and it was done in 10. So I gotta get him knuckles for sure now lol.
> 
> I haven't tried the horns yet. Thought about it but haven't bought any. Might try them out this weekend.


Post back and let us know what you find out! (regarding the horns) :roll:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Kinda random question for everyone but I'm just curious as to what would be the CORRECT way to take a high-prized item like this away from your pup when you feel the he/she has had enough? Most pups will give out a warning growl etc..how do you deal with this? Well, not how do YOU deal with it but what is the correct way to deal with it?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I admit I don't know if they are good or bad for the tummy, but I kinda figured that they are tough to chew so they are only getting little bits at a time.. I have had my horns for several months...and I rotate them with each other. So one day Pyra gets Lucius' and he gets hers,etc. then I rotate in the antlers...and I give them a day or so with nothing to chew so they don't get bored with them.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you tried antlers? We give ours deer antlers that we have killed during the season, they will last about a month - 2months depending on how big they are. Kimber & Rocky LOVE them! Just make sure they arent the white chalky ones bc they will splinter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Coach. Yes I try to rotate toys and bones too! 

Kfruge- Thanks. Yes we've been on antlers for some time now. Most times she is not interested...and thats even after Ive soaked em in beef broth ....hence my search for a good recreational bone!


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww why do they got to be so difficult lol . Its so hard to get "pitbull proof toys" when people come over they are always like why dont yall buy more toys for them and were like we do, these are all that last . Were down to 2 antler nubs, a jolly ball, black kong ball, large black kong, and a large red kong. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Stephan said:


> Kinda random question for everyone but I'm just curious as to what would be the CORRECT way to take a high-prized item like this away from your pup when you feel the he/she has had enough? Most pups will give out a warning growl etc..how do you deal with this? Well, not how do YOU deal with it but what is the correct way to deal with it?


I freaking take it lol. Shebas knuckle is very high prized. She has growled and snapped at me once when I tried to take it from her. And she learned real quick that don't fly with me. She did it with the ones we got a couple weeks ago to my husband. Just a growl at him and he stopped and took a step back. I told him to just take him from her. She's not the boss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

Off topic but your Luna looks like my Delilah. White tipped back feet and all! She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> I freaking take it lol. Shebas knuckle is very high prized. She has growled and snapped at me once when I tried to take it from her. And she learned real quick that don't fly with me. She did it with the ones we got a couple weeks ago to my husband. Just a growl at him and he stopped and took a step back. I told him to just take him from her. She's not the boss.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha that's what I do too......after I look her straight in the eyes and subconsciously tell her "do you really want to go to that rodeo little girl????"

And then this is the face I get...





Given each dog may respond differently, I guess the proper way to take a high-prized item (given your dog actually snaps/has snapped) is to avoid the whole ordeal by either re-direction or barter (trade for a different high-prized item). If your pup, any canine for that matter, growls at you, he/she is telling you to back off. Thats the warning. If you take the high-prized item/scold the dog, there will be no more warning next time. Capesh?

Stevespe - That she does! :doggy: Post up another photo of her straight on if ya got one :roll:


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

*Delilah*

This is the day I brought her home from the shelter. She was a bit dirty and feet ere rough but it's a straight on pic. Have had her about a year. She about 3 now


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

Trying again.....


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Stephan said:


> Haha that's what I do too......after I look her straight in the eyes and subconsciously tell her "do you really want to go to that rodeo little girl????"
> 
> And then this is the face I get...
> 
> ...


Lol when she did it to me she growled snapped and then got the "oh shot did I just do that" look in her eyes and immediately looked like she knew better lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

Think this is the one the day I brought her home.....other was more recent


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lol when she did it to me she growled snapped and then got the "oh shot did I just do that" look in her eyes and immediately looked like she knew better lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha. She learned quick :stick:



stevespe said:


> Trying again.....


I remember seeing you post up that first photo (in the grass) a while back...funny bc I remember thinking, she's kinda got a mug like my Luna oke::cheers:
Semi-similar blaze too..same exposed 3rd eyelid...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

The only constant in my boy Titus's toys/ chew objects is his large black Kong. He has no intrest in antlers and an $8 bully stick in an entire five minutes of pleasure. Those flavored nylon bones are a joke, he eats the ends off those first thing. He does love bones but devours them to the point that I take they away from him because of the amount he will consume in such a short time. Every time I go to what ever store, I always check out the pet section in search of the Holy Grail----the treat that he will enjoy for hours and won't cost me an arm and a leg

Joe.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

jttar said:


> The only constant in my boy Titus's toys/ chew objects is his large black Kong. He has no intrest in antlers and an $8 bully stick in an entire five minutes of pleasure. Those flavored nylon bones are a joke, he eats the ends off those first thing. He does love bones but devours them to the point that I take they away from him because of the amount he will consume in such a short time. Every time I go to what ever store, I always check out the pet section in search of the Holy Grail----the treat that he will enjoy for hours and won't cost me an arm and a leg
> 
> Joe.


Joe doesn't he barf up that nylabone? Luna would chew and eat the nubs off but she would like clockwork, throw up...so no more nylabone. What about the "edibles" nylabone? It's like pressed wheat etc I think. I looked at em but couldn't do it bc of the grain etc.

Look into Super Bully Sticks. I get them local and they're pretty dang dried tough. They're twice the thickness of normal bully sticks and are shorter so like 5-6"n only. F'in amazing. 1+ hour.

On my floor right now are 2 antlers, 2 raw marrow beef bones licked dry, a kong, a large rope tug toy and a glow in the dark Kong ball that whistles when you throw it. It's hollow rubber. She goes bat shit.

I've taken all her toys away and just left things like 1 antler out...the trick doesn't work with this one..the force is strong with her.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Couple shots from this morning's walk. Quick question, what are the benefits (nutritional and other) to consuming raw bone? Calcium and fiber obviously but what else? I have given her the raw knuckle bone the past two nights and her morning stool is "ok" but she is also consuming kibble before and after this raw bone treat. So the two are digesting together it seems. Her stools are solid...just bright white (as opposed to jet black that the Orijen produces)

Thus far, edible raw bone has posed to not give her full blown diarrhea! Which was a nice surprise :snow:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like her head is starting to fill out! 

Well eating raw bone keeps the poop firm for a raw fed dog so for one that gets kibble it might firm it up a bit more, but it's not like she is eating the same amount of raw bone that a raw fed dog gets, so as long as she isn't eating a lot of bone all at once she shouldn't get too constipated. That would be the only thing I'd watch for. 

Speaking if "high value" food items and taking them away---- i put both dogs' meals into one freezer bag. Well, yesterday I forgot to take the dogs dinner out of the freezer to thaw so I was running hot water over the two hunks of meat to try to separate them(one was a chicken quarter and the other was a breast/wing combo quarter). I couldn't get them apart!

I decided to let Lucius eat his half and then I would give the other half to Pyra once he was done. Well, that didnt happen. When he got to about half I went over to him and put my hand out and said "drop it" and he bolted off the back porch!! Hahaha! upruns: poor Lucius doesn't realize that he had twice the amount he should have. All he sees is me actually wanting to take his dinner which I would never do normally. I usually feed him in the garage or back porch to keep the guts away from the living space. Since he bolted he ended up eating the rest in the snow  so he ate half a chicken yesterday lol!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looks like her head is starting to fill out!
> 
> Well eating raw bone keeps the poop firm for a raw fed dog so for one that gets kibble it might firm it up a bit more, but it's not like she is eating the same amount of raw bone that a raw fed dog gets, so as long as she isn't eating a lot of bone all at once she shouldn't get too constipated. That would be the only thing I'd watch for.
> 
> ...


Hahaha coach that's hilarious. Sheba will stand up on her hind feet to keep eating if you pick her bowl up.



Stephan said:


> Couple shots from this morning's walk. Quick question, what are the benefits (nutritional and other) to consuming raw bone? Calcium and fiber obviously but what else? I have given her the raw knuckle bone the past two nights and her morning stool is "ok" but she is also consuming kibble before and after this raw bone treat. So the two are digesting together it seems. Her stools are solid...just bright white (as opposed to jet black that the Orijen produces)
> 
> Thus far, edible raw bone has posed to not give her full blown diarrhea! Which was a nice surprise :snow:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

She is looking great! Very pretty


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looks like her head is starting to fill out!
> 
> Well eating raw bone keeps the poop firm for a raw fed dog so for one that gets kibble it might firm it up a bit more, but it's not like she is eating the same amount of raw bone that a raw fed dog gets, so as long as she isn't eating a lot of bone all at once she shouldn't get too constipated. That would be the only thing I'd watch for.
> 
> ...


That huge head you speak of, I feel, will never be grown into :rain: I posted a photo of Luna at 5 weeks in the "Sire and Damn thread" in the pictures forum. Notice the size of her mug as compared to one of her sisters :doggy::rain::flush:up:upruns: Ridic!

And Lucius is hilarious! So wait....did Pyra go hungry bc of this stint he pulled :hammer: haha



Cain's Mom said:


> Hahaha coac
> She is looking great! Very pretty


Thanks!! I think we're due for some pics of Cain here soon


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

In a raw diet, bone is used to solidify stool, so chances of cannon butt are slim after eatin mass amounts of bone. The white poop or powdah poop is from the bone. Turns to powdah/powder in 24 hours.
Calcium, clean teeth, and energy expended are the top reasons raw bones are a bonus.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> In a raw diet, bone is used to solidify stool, so chances of cannon butt are slim after eatin mass amounts of bone. The white poop or powdah poop is from the bone. Turns to powdah/powder in 24 hours.
> Calcium, clean teeth, and energy expended are the top reasons raw bones are a bonus.


Thanks Ecko, forgot about the tartar cleaning effect :cheers:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Stephan said:


> That huge head you speak of, I feel, will never be grown into :rain: I posted a photo of Luna at 5 weeks in the "Sire and Damn thread" in the pictures forum. Notice the size of her mug as compared to one of her sisters :doggy::rain::flush:up:upruns: Ridic!
> 
> And Lucius is hilarious! So wait....did Pyra go hungry bc of this stint he pulled :hammer: haha
> 
> Thanks!! I think we're due for some pics of Cain here soon


I'll have to get some updated ones soon. I got a new phone so I have none on here anymore!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh oops!  yeah I ended up giving Pyra a single dog portion that was kind of freezer burned since it froze that particular bag months ago.  it had a turkey neck, a thigh, some giblets, and a kidney....poor Pyra. Haha! But I remembered today so she will get a yummy meal, not a freezer burned on  up:


And yes! We need Cain Pics


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I only have one on this phone lol. I'll put it in his thread. I'll try to get some over the weekend for all you Cain lovers 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

So Luna finished her Raw Beef Knuckle bone. The last ball/nub part went real fast :rain: The thing was huge and she loves raw bone it seems so I gave the knuckle to her in 4 separate occasions, re-freezing in-between.

I gave her 1/4 of the frozen raw lamb leg last night as well and phew, after that dense beef knuckle, she was cracking through this soft lamb leg bone like butter. Kinda gross but primal-ly awesome to watch her crack and chew all this bone in a matter of minutes. The whole half of the leg seemed like too much bone (even though there is TONS of marrow/tendons etc inside to loosen up her stool with all that bone) so I only gave her a 1/4 and re-froze.

My question is...does anybody have any other ideas for long lasting, digestively safe recreational RAW bones? I have some short beef ribs in the freezer. A lot of meat on them though, and aren't those bones real tough (break a tooth tough)? But then again, I was under tyhe understanding that beef knuckles were the strongest bones and to be ware of them yet Luna devoured hers with no issue at all?

How about Bison leg bones etc? My local place has all types and kinds of frozen stock for raw feeding etc. There's 3 stores local that have an amazing freezer full of some crazy ish! Looking for suggestions. Raw, recreational and fully digestible.

Ps. She'll do anything for her raw bones lol (I didn't do this, poor girl)






We've been on Antlers for some time now as well...


Annnnd raw beef marrow bones...


Wiiiiith Peanut Butter....


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Everything sounds good to me!  I'd give those bison bones a shot as long as they aren't the weight bearing ones.... Those are the ones that would last a while but they risk broken teeth. 

If you can get the head of something, they would last a while I think. Like the head of a sheep, cow, etc....oooooo! Or bison! I'm jealous of all the selection around your area


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Everything sounds good to me!  I'd give those bison bones a shot as long as they aren't the weight bearing ones.... Those are the ones that would last a while but they risk broken teeth.
> 
> If you can get the head of something, they would last a while I think. Like the head of a sheep, cow, etc....oooooo! Or bison! I'm jealous of all the selection around your area


The selection really is ridiculous Coach....I'm talking full huge freezers with every brand name and animal part etc...well not every. Thanks for the advice! It's ok to just keep re-freezing raw stuff even if it's been thawed out time and time again? Is it really ok for her to demolish and consume all the innards and nasty ish with a head?

Should I be worried about the amount of bone she is eating in 1 sitting? Bc a whole lamb leg seems like an awful lot of bone to digest at once. I'm talking...she just sits there and cracks off huge shards (not sharp) and chews em and swallows within minutes.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yeah the amount of bone is fine. Now if she is eating one whole lamb leg at a time each day....then I'd cut back some so she doesn't get really constipated  otherwise it's fine! 

Oh and about the whole heads-- they can definitely eat all the nasty ish inside! Lol! I'm in this raw feeding group on fb and the cover photo is of a CAT eating a sheep head. Lol!


----------

